# CVA Optima,150gr?



## NwRedFisher (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a CVA optima and wonder if it is okay to load it with 150gr of American Pioneer (3 of the pellets).


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 12, 2010)

That should be fine. I have a CVA Kodiak-45 calb. and a CVA "Electra" 50 calb.... both will shot 150gr. pellets or loose with no problem.
 I usually only shoot 100grs powder because it is more accurate and all my deer are within 150 yrds...... no reason to waste the extra 50grs of powder. From what I have seen, the standard CVA inline won't actually burn/use that added 50 grains of powder before the bullet leaves the barrel.


----------



## ugadawg88 (Dec 12, 2010)

DS7418 said:


> That should be fine. I have a CVA Kodiak-45 calb. and a CVA "Electra" 50 calb.... both will shot 150gr. pellets or loose with no problem.
> I usually only shoot 100grs powder because it is more accurate and all my deer are within 150 yrds...... no reason to waste the extra 50grs of powder. From what I have seen, the standard CVA inline won't actually burn/use that added 50 grains of powder before the bullet leaves the barrel.



x2- I have an older optima pro, .45 cal and I have shot 150 of loose powder and 150 of 777 pellets. The loose powder was way more accurate with 100 than 150. I popped a doe at 200+ yards with a 175 grain power point and 100 grains of loose 777. The 777 pellets were the same way, but I dont use pellets anymore.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 12, 2010)

yep, probably will like either the 245 or 295gr powerbelts.  I shoot 2 T7 magnum pellets in my optima with the 245gr powerbelt. awesome groups.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Dec 13, 2010)

I am using it in Illinios. The furtherest shot is about 200 yrds  . I shot 1 at 158 yrds and 100gr of powder with out a pass through. No blood or hair. I found the deer about 75 yrds from where I shot it, But just wondering if the added velocity would get me a pass through.


----------



## ugadawg88 (Dec 13, 2010)

NwRedFisher said:


> I am using it in Illinios. The furtherest shot is about 200 yrds  . I shot 1 at 158 yrds and 100gr of powder with out a pass through. No blood or hair. I found the deer about 75 yrds from where I shot it, But just wondering if the added velocity would get me a pass through.



I think it would just depend on the bullet... I mean if you're furthest shot would be 200 yards, then I would just stick with the 100 grains. I have not used the new platinum by power belt, but I hear they are good. A guy I know uses them and shot a doe at 100 yards this year with a .50 cal platinum bullet and had great results...


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

i was shooting 150 grains out of my optima  but i wasnt consistent because it kicked like a mule!    so i backed off to 100 grains of powder and i am a lot more confident with it now


----------

